

From Europe, looking for sponsorships to go to SF's Node.js knockout - matrixownsyou

I'm looking for sponsorships to go to San Francisco http://nodeknockout.com. If you'd like your logo in the heart of SF tech scene and in the eyes of some juicy world-class tech companies, drop me an e-mail at matrixownsyou@gmail.com
======
matrixownsyou
EDIT:

the good fellows at @nodeknockout reserved a seat for me, if i can make it
there, and provided more info about the event, with which i redacted a better
ad:

i would like to travel to San Franscico to participate in the Node.js
Knockout, which is a 48-hour coding contest to build web apps using node.js.
Might you be interested in sponsoring me? Node.js is a framework that uses
Google's wicked-fast v8 interpreter to let developers create real-time, event
driven web apps entirely in javascript (on the server in addition to the
browser). It's at the bleeding edge of a number of new web trends that
forward-looking developers are extremely excited about. Over 400 people have
signed up for the contest, and they are getting developers by the dozen to
follow the contest on Twitter. The contest the backing of a number of sponsors
like Github, Heroku, Joyent, and 10gen. Last year, Rails Rumble (a similar
contest, our inspiration) had over 160 teams of developers participate, and
got some good press. One team's entry from two years ago, Gentrify, was
covered in a variety of news outlets including the New York Times (via
VentureBeat syndication). You can see more at <http://www.nodeknockout.com>
and get a sense of the developer enthusiasm on our twitter account:
<http://www.twitter.com/node_knockout>. In return i can provide adspace in the
blog i will setup to cover the event, my t-shirts, and possibly laptop, for
your logo. I'm asking for sponsorships above 25€ to a blog logo, 50€ for
t-shirt and 100€ for laptop. I'm also open to suggestions that could improve
your ROI (Return of Investment). All expenses are related to travelling as the
hosters provide food and drink.

Best regards,

José Moreira +351 91 867 41 50 irc://josemoreira@irc.freenode.net
<http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira> <http://djangopeople.net/josemoreira>

------
matrixownsyou
finally got my <http://zemanel.posterous.com> up.

------
horofox
upvoting bad movie

~~~
matrixownsyou
nay sayers :P

